# Rome Targa?



## mwl001 (Apr 16, 2010)

I think the Targas are great, I have 2010s on my Arbor Element. Have you ridden Rome before? I love the customization, build quality and straps (ankle for comfort/customization, toe for fit/low profile). Can't comment on the Ride or make a comparison but unless you've ridden both brands I'd go with the one you trust, both have excellent reps.


----------



## kramer213 (Mar 31, 2011)

No i have not been on ride or rome, i have only rode burton. I have been researching both though and they both seem legit. Although the targas seem sweet. I just want something that is really responsive that will initiate edge changes quickly.


----------



## crazy3gz (Dec 31, 2010)

I picked up 2010 Targa's and love them.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Both Rome and Ride make excellent bindings. I've owned a pair of targas for a couple seasons now and they've held up well. If you can find a pair of targas on sale, I'd pick them up versus waiting for the Rides. Otherwise, if you're not in a rush, wait and see which you like better.


----------



## ukaszeklp (Jun 10, 2009)

*Targas or Cartels*

I'm planning to change my two year worn targas for new bindings. I narrowed my options for 2012 Targas or Cartels re:flex. Unfortunatelly I don't have any knowledge about burton re:flex tech so can't make up my mind. Can you recommend me sth? Which one will be beter?

I'm looking for one binding for NS Raptor and NS SL.

Thanks, Lucas


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

i have the 2011 targas and i love them, best binding i have used by far. i had the 2012 t rice but have just changed to the riders choice (long story) but they are very responsive and comfortable. I also am a big guy so if they are like that for me they should be really responsive for lighter guys. Cheers


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

I would agree with most people on this forum that Targas are a great binding. That being said, 90% of snowboard equipment is marketed crap, so I'm saying that in comparison to a bunch of crap. They are good, but I notice you are looking for something strong and you are from Bozeman (some serious riding there... Bridger Bowl is sick).
You might bend your Targa's baseplates (they are aluminum, which is a brital NON-flexible material), I did, as I have with any aluminum binding I've ever used. I'm talking about riding big 
Another con is that Rome doesn't make Medium bindings, so if you have a common boot size (9-11) you will probably find them a little big (an extra 1/2" too wide). It didn't seem to be a problem for me, although I would probably try to squeeze into the smalls next time if possible.
You might want to check out the Arsenals, basically the same thing but with a beefier baseplate/heelcup (doesn't have material drilled out).
The straps and the ratchets on the Targa are AWESOME though! (best ankle strap I've ever used?)
Tested: about 60 days of aggressive riding in the Kootenays
Board Used: Rome Agent Rocker 157 (pretty similar to T-Rice, but not owned by every Aussie :laugh
Either way, a really good binding, better than most others on the market.


----------



## ukaszeklp (Jun 10, 2009)

Thnaks for the answers. So one option definatelly would be targas? 
What about Cartels or Malavitas with re:flex. Do you have any experience or knowledge about Brutons re:flex tech?

Lucas


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Since when is aluminum brittle? I see more broken Polycarb than snapped aluminum. Maybe BA can chime in if he sees this to correct me as he has way more shop experience than me, but I have seen some Ride bindings come in that were bent to hell, but never any with snapped aluminum. That is why Ride has stuck with aluminum this long, they feel its a superior material and its pliability under stress is one of the major reasons, cause their bindings don't explode, they just bend.

Reflex is bullshit unless you ride with angles of like 9* or less. The mounting disc must sit perpendicular to the edge. But when you rotate the binding for you angles, the window of flex in the baseplate doesn't match up with the disc after a certain degree making the flex window useless. That being said, Forum's system isn't noticable either and it's better designed to handle higher binding angles. If you want better board flex do something with a minidisc. Much of Rides line for 2012 is using it as well as about half of the Raiden line.

If you're worried about board flex get Capos, they have a mini disc.


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

*Nivek* 
Maybe brittle is not the exact word I am looking for. What I meant is "non-flexible" (impliable?). Aluminum does not like to flex and return to it's original shape, compared to say steel. It will flex, but then remain in that position. Of course steel would be far to heavy for this application. I have never snapped or exploded any aluminum bindings, but I've bent every aluminum binding I've ever used (Targa, SPI, Raiden, etc). This probably won't happen unless you are riding pretty hard though. What you mention about Ride's bindings bending... um, isn't that a big problem? I'm sure you've seen lots of broken Polycarb as I have too - because like I said most snowboard gear is crap. So to sum it up, Aluminum won't snap but will often bend / Polycarbs won't bend but might snap.

*ukaszeklp* Cartels and Malevitas are definitely good bindings. I personally don't like Burton's highback hinge (how it always comes loose) or their ankle straps, but besides that, those are really good bindings. I have seen a handful of Burton's baseplates snap under hard riding, although it has not happened to be before. Luckily that's rare and they have a lifetime warranty.

This year I'm going to give Salomon bindings a go. It's very limited these days when it comes to non-aluminum bindings with good features. (off the top of my head: Salomon, K2, Flux, Burton, ?)


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

It isn't good if they bend, no. but it will more than likely take more force to bend a good aluminum binding than to break equal quality polycarb bindings.


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

I'd agree with that more or less. Good discussion! :thumbsup:


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

The onset of plastic deformation occurs at the plastic strength, versus the yield strenth where deflection doesn't result in permanent deformation. This has to do with the imperfections in the grain structure and whether or not they have slipped past each other in order for boundaries to act like microscopic ratchet teeth and maintain the new shape. Steel has a much higher margin between its yield and plastic strengths whereas aluminum has relatively little. Worked aluminum, such as in heel cups, while ductile relative to polymer injected materials, is fairly brittle as aluminum goes leading to a higher ultimate strength (breaking strength) and higher yield strength but reduced margin between the yield and plastic strengths. This is why they are tough to bend but when they bend, they don't go back. There are levels of stress where the bindings would bend back (yield strength but less than plastic strength). It's just a narrow margin.

The Targas are good. I bought 10/11's but since it's almost shopping season for 2012, you should wait and get the 11/12's because they apparently have a lot of little improvements with the toe cap and ratchets/ladders. They aren't super buttery, but I find them good nuff for jibbing and buttering. Of course, they are good for riding all mountain. Take the time to really dial them in to fit your boot. It can make a lot of difference. Do all the adjustments, rotate the highbacks all that jazz because it makes the transfer of forces into the deck much more direct and helps with feedback.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

the toe straps on the '12s are sick.


----------



## Chef Jer (Apr 3, 2011)

I am pretty set on getting '12 Targas this fall. However, I am in between sizes... I currently use Burton Rulers size 9.5. As the Burtons use shrinkage tech would I be better off getting L/XL to give more length on the straps...or would I be better off with S/M to have less room around the boot?????


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

Get the S/M binding for your 9.5 Burton boots. I had size 10 Burton Ions last year, with the L/XL Targa binding. I had the straps on the shortest setting possible, and was almost maxing them out when I cranked them down (I should mention I do crank them down pretty hard though). There was also about 1/2" of extra width in the baseplate. You want the S/M. Sounds crazy, but it's right.


----------



## Chef Jer (Apr 3, 2011)

chupacabraman said:


> Get the S/M binding for your 9.5 Burton boots. I had size 10 Burton Ions last year, with the L/XL Targa binding. I had the straps on the shortest setting possible, and was almost maxing them out when I cranked them down (I should mention I do crank them down pretty hard though). There was also about 1/2" of extra width in the baseplate. You want the S/M. Sounds crazy, but it's right.


Thanks.. If I switch to another brand of boot that doesn't have Burtons shrinkage tech would I have to worry about them fitting the S/M?


----------



## embrion (Aug 25, 2010)

Dunno about S/M but L/XL fit just fine my 9.5 Vans Aura...and they're definetly not on the shortest setting possible.


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

Yeah the fit is defnitely going to vary from boot to boot. If you're in that 9-10 range I'd highly recommend checking the fit in person first, before buying online if that's the plan.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Take your boot to the shop and fit it into a demo pair. They should let you.


----------



## jojotherider (Mar 17, 2011)

I think Burton boots also use a smaller footprint somehow so I'd think the s/m would be fine. but as was mentioned ^^^right there ^^^ bring them in and try it out. That's what I did.

I will say that it was kind of a pita to set them up that first time. There's so many different things to change. I've got two boards right now and I miiiight pick up another set so I don't have to keep swapping them back and forth. at the same time, i might consolidate down to a single board so best to wait. 

-joel


----------



## syphabiscuit (Nov 1, 2010)

ukaszeklp said:


> I'm planning to change my two year worn targas for new bindings. I narrowed my options for 2012 Targas or Cartels re:flex. Unfortunatelly I don't have any knowledge about burton re:flex tech so can't make up my mind. Can you recommend me sth? Which one will be beter?
> 
> I'm looking for one binding for NS Raptor and NS SL.
> 
> Thanks, Lucas


I have the Cartels - they are wicked bindings. Apparently the re:flex is a step up helping with torsional flex of the board (don't quote me on that - I kinda stopped listening as I don't want two pairs of Cartels) (I also have some Rome Arsenal - great too!)

I say try the Burtons as you've already ridden Rome! You won't be disappointed!


----------

